# Oocyte Activation treatment /calcium for poor fertilisation



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

A few other questions. I cant tell you how helpful your advice is. 

Brief history

ICSI 1 - long protocol 
11 eggs
10 mature
Zero fertilisation

ICSI 2 - short protocol/different clinic
16 eggs
11 mature
2 fertilized
1 4 cell embyo day 3

With our results we know we have a big issue here. One possible reason suggested is that the sperm has a problem with activation. Have you ever heard of this before? What exactly is it and causes it? Also we have read about oocyte activation treatment but cant find anyone in the country who has done this. Could this solve our problem?

We cling on to the fact we had one good quality embryo. On day 2 it had black dots on it which went by day 3. What are these black spots? And is a 4 cell embryo on day 3 a bad sign. 

Again - much thanks for your help. 

Mittensx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

mittens said:


> A few other questions. I cant tell you how helpful your advice is.
> 
> Brief history
> 
> ...


Hello again,

I have read some research papers about oocyte activation but to be honest it is not something i am familiar with as i have never seen or known anyone do it. My belief ( though i may not be up to date) is that it is more of a research/experimental idea but it may be used in some clinics abroad. We are very regulated in this country and this offers a lot of protection about the type of techniques and things we can do. Many other countries are less or unregulated so can offer different things ( and many offer excellent facilities) but i would encourage you to excercise caution and get the full facts about any different procedures.

I dont know the `black dots`. This isnt a term i am familiar with - sometimes different clinics use different descriptions. Maybe fragmentation? But i am guessing with that! Might be best to call one of the Embryologists there.

A 4 cell on day three - ideally it should be 5-8 cells so it is a little slow. However there is some variablity and not all embryos follow the exact pattern we like to see so there would still be a reduced chance of pregnancy.

Best wishes


----------



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

Yes it was something we were told about that they do at Cornell in New York. But we couldnt find anything else about it either. 

I think they said the black dots were something called varicoli but wasnt sure why these happen.

Thanks for your reply
Mittensx


----------

